# FS: Cherax Quadricarinatus (Australian Red Claw Crayfish)



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Growing fast. They are about 2 months old and range from 1/2 inch to 1 inch or a bit more depending. I am only going to keep a few but I want to sell most. I probably have about 20 right now.
$2 each (can't tell sex at this age).


















Here's the male (he's about 6-7 inches long from back to the tail to the head, excluding the claws)








The female is to the right and back (about half the size of the male).


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW nice crays!!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bring up my post...


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice! I may have to make a trip to Vancouver for this. I had a cray as the main resident in my 32G for about 4 or 5 years until it died 6 months back. I've kept it cycled with a bunch of barbs since then.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

preetty crays


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*aussi crayfish*

i'll take 6 of these where are you located?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

The crayfish live in Vancouver South area. PM me if you would like them to have a new MASTER.
Thanks


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

PM Sent...


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent for five or six.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

PMs sent back


----------



## wonderboy (Jul 4, 2010)

Interested in getting some too. PM sent...


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Are there still any of these available?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Colin,
Apologies re PM. Yes, I have quite a few still for sale.


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

No worries Christian. PM replied to...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. I still have quite a few left. Some of them lost a claw but it's not too much of a problem because they get it back once they molt. I allways give extra as well so I am not difficult.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Still have some.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I want some if you still gots them...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

From that batch I don't have anymore. The following batch after this one, I left the female in the tank too long after she released the babies and she proceeded to eat allmost of them. So, I only have about 10, maybe less, but they are still small (1/4 inch). I have another female that is currently berried but close to maturity as the babies are already moving under the belly but I don't know what to do about that one. Haven't separated her yet and don't want to yet setup another holding tank...


----------

